# Where can I buy Crested Geckos in UK?



## Kally (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,
We are looking to buy some cresties, has anyone got any good recommendations for breeders in the UK? must be able to deliver as we haven't got our own transport atm

Thanks


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Lily Exotics, I hear.
You can get them absolutely bloody everywhere :lol2: They are hardly an uncommon species these days!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

If you tell us where you live, there may be a breeder near you.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

crestie co.  high-end Rhacodactylus ciliatus  Specialising in halloween pinstripes and harlequins - Home sell some lovely geckos  and hopefully by end of this year I'll be starting to breed geckos  if your not looking for a particular morph then if you look on the classifieds there are a lot for sale, some as only pets, some for breeding etc


----------



## Kally (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks, We live in St Albans, Herts


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Do these places deliver through a courier? I have seen in america they just send them in well wrapped deli cup things, do any breeders in the UK do that?

Sorry for stealing the thread OP


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Kally said:


> Thanks, We live in St Albans, Herts


Not sure if he is a member here but I believe there is a Crestie breeder in Watford who advertises on preloved.


----------



## Kally (Mar 15, 2012)

Hashcake said:


> Not sure if he is a member here but I believe there is a Crestie breeder in Watford who advertises on preloved.


Thanks! We will have a look


----------



## Kally (Mar 15, 2012)

YoshiHCG said:


> crestie co.* high-end Rhacodactylus ciliatus* Specialising in halloween pinstripes and harlequins - Home sell some lovely geckos  and hopefully by end of this year I'll be starting to breed geckos  if your not looking for a particular morph then if you look on the classifieds there are a lot for sale, some as only pets, some for breeding etc



Had a look and they've got some great morphs, cheers for the post very helpful


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Kally said:


> Had a look and they've got some great morphs, cheers for the post very helpful


No problem  Picking up 2 babies from them this saturday! 300 mile round trip  but its worth it haha  I can't wait to get them, already have a male harlequin, they get addicting i warn you!!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

any help for me?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you tried slurm who`s in hatfield?


----------



## Kally (Mar 15, 2012)

pigglywiggly said:


> have you tried slurm who`s in hatfield?


We have searched high and low for people near us and slurm didn't pop up once. :werd: Doesnt look like they have any right now but we have got in contact now and are just waiting for a reply. Thanks for the tip :2thumb:


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck and do let us all know and see pictures when you get your cresties


----------



## killswitchuk01 (Feb 11, 2012)

Got some down world of water in watford


----------

